# 9mm CARRY AMMO



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I have started packing a 9mm for SD.

I have used 115 grn HP's in the past but have read the 124- 127grn AND 147grn JHP's may be even better for SD loads.

WHY? 

I am looking into the new Winchester Ranger 127grn T load but would go to their 147 grn if it OPENS and does not over penetrate.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*9mm Carry ammo.*

In order for the 9mm HP to work you need speed. The faster it goes the better the stopping power. all things being equal the lighter the bullet the faster it goes. The 147 gr sub sonic rounds that were pushed by some in the 1990s were too slow to be effective. I must admitt that they were the most accurate 9mm rounds I have evewr fired but they were poor stoppers. See the book "Street Stoppers" by Evan Marshall and Edwin Sanow (paladin Press ISBN 0-87364-872-2) I carry Federal 115+p+ 
#1 they were issued to me by a Police Dept I was working for
#2 They are the best 9mm round .
I hope this helps.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Makes Sense*

Thanks. This is good advice which I shall use.


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> In order for the 9mm HP to work you need speed. The faster it goes the better the stopping power. all things being equal the lighter the bullet the faster it goes. The 147 gr sub sonic rounds that were pushed by some in the 1990s were too slow to be effective. I must admitt that they were the most accurate 9mm rounds I have evewr fired but they were poor stoppers. See the book "Street Stoppers" by Evan Marshall and Edwin Sanow (paladin Press ISBN 0-87364-872-2) I carry Federal 115+p+
> #1 they were issued to me by a Police Dept I was working for
> #2 They are the best 9mm round .
> I hope this helps.


That is my round of choice also.It runs at 38,500,the top of the SAMMI pressure.Not uncommon for some pistols to throw ejected brass 30 feet are more.You will need a stronger recoil spring if this happens.It is the 9BPLE.A really wicked round.

Ed


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> In order for the 9mm HP to work you need speed. The faster it goes the better the stopping power. all things being equal the lighter the bullet the faster it goes. The 147 gr sub sonic rounds that were pushed by some in the 1990s were too slow to be effective. I must admitt that they were the most accurate 9mm rounds I have evewr fired but they were poor stoppers. See the book "Street Stoppers" by Evan Marshall and Edwin Sanow (paladin Press ISBN 0-87364-872-2) I carry Federal 115+p+
> #1 they were issued to me by a Police Dept I was working for
> #2 They are the best 9mm round .
> I hope this helps.


Various tests by FBI and other agencies do not support the contention that 115 gr. +P+ is "the best 9mm round." It is very short on penetration, especially after going through clothing. Most modern testing shows the medium-weight (124 to 127 gr) 9mm rounds to offer the best compromise between expansion and penetration. The 147 gr JHPs of today are a very far cry from those of the early 1990s - as are most premium defense bullets - and perform quite well (you can ask the LA County Sheriffs).

Do not be fooled by the Marshall/Sanow nonsense. Their statistical methods are faulty, among other things. Start here to learn about it: http://www.firearmstactical.com/briefs31.htm. Scroll to the bottom.

Anyway, just about any premium modern JHP will work fine for defense. It's not the arrow, it's the Indian.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Bullet weight*

As Mike @ Galco has pointed out, the ultra light high speed rounds often fail to penetrate deep enough to reach vital innards.

The heavier weight bullets, even at lower veolcities, have greater momentum and therefore will penetrate better. And, along with Mike's post, clothing makes a difference. What works today with the temperature standing at 90 degrees or so, may not perform when the weather drops into the frigid 30s when more, and thicker, clothing is worn.

The FBIs highly touted .357 Magnum with 125gr. JHP has failed them on occassion.

Bob Wright


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I like to use 124 gr. JHP....brand doesn't really matter to me....but lately I have been using Magtech or WWB. Important thing is to run a box or two of them thru your carry or HD gun and make sure they load/eject/recyle ok.


----------



## Twolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Desertrat said:


> I like to use 124 gr. JHP.... Important thing is to run a box or two of them thru your carry or HD gun and make sure they load/eject/recyle ok.


Ditto that, you don't want your gun jamming on you when you need it most. 
I'm using 124gr. speer GDHP, these are not the +P but I think it'll do just fine in bullet expanding and penatration. My KT has been eating and spitting them out just fine, I haven't had a jamed or miss fire in over 200 rounds.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Winchester Ranger 127 gr. SXT +P+, its just like real estate. Location, Location, Location.


----------

